# Leg'o'Lamb



## smokiedokie (Aug 22, 2009)

Oops. Pics didn't post right
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Be back later.


----------



## rivet (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, this sounds really good but none of the pics showed up. All we got was computer language stuff. Maybe you forgot to put in the closing "quote" part?


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 22, 2009)

All of your links are bad, you need to go into photobucket and copy the img code and paste that in your post...


----------

